# I Still Get Over-Tired



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

I have to face facts really - I am a depressive - I am very lucky - I have been well - almost all the time for about 20 months and my condition is well managed with medication. However, I'm not infalible and yesterday had a right wobble. I felt weepy and shakey and totally worthless. This really, really scared me but I've realised that I should "read the signs" better. Just because I'm in remission - doesn't mean that sometimes I have to be a little kinder to myself. Perhaps this sounds horribly selfish - but at the end of the day depression is an illness and sometimes I over-stretch the limits and suffer the consequences.My mate Sue, who has MS has been telling me off - actually she's a total star and very much a confidant. So, lesson learnt - I cannot take on everything, I have to work within my limitations and learn to count my blessings too. All in all - I'm a very lucky girl. Many people with chronic depression face living a half-way life at best. Just something to bear in mind - does anyone else feel like this sometimes - like your "running on empty"??Be interested to hear.Sue


----------



## jms1963 (Feb 23, 2007)

Sue -I was diagnosed with anxiety not depression but I get the over-tired feeling too. Sometimes I bring it on myself - taking on too much at one time, trying to be super-mom and wife, trying to help friends and family, expecting too much of myself. I don't realize it of course until I get to the breaking point when I just want to lay in bed, watch some mindless show/read a book and not have any contact with another human being (or animal .... darn dog is so needy!)It's hard to keep things like that in check - don't beat yourself up over it - we all need down time. Speaking of that, gotta go refill my wine glass !Jodie


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I still don't take anything for my depression, which I know isn't the best solution (am about to try something natural, just waiting for my current D flare to ease up) but yeah, I feel like I have zero energy most of the time. Honestly I feel like an old woman! Hubby always jokes because if I have to go and do something I go and do it all before lunchtime. I do that because by early afternoon I am SO knackered I can hardly function, the brain shuts down and the body soon follows. Then I find that while I can't actually DO anything and am exhausted, I can't sleep for the life of me or I have vivid dreams all night and wake up even more tired in the morning. It's not much fun and some times are worse than others. ((hugs)) Sue, look after yourself!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Ah bless you chaps - sorry you get those feelings too - mind, I'm sure plenty folk without mental health "issues" probably feel the same too.I was fine again yesterday - but perhaps those "wobbly" days are a good reminder to SLOW DOWN from time to time.You twos look after yourselves too and thanks for the support.Sue xxxxx


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

aww, girls, I totally hear you all... Sue, I'm so sorry you had a wobbly day, but glad that you've already gotten over it and things are again restored to being good.Me too feel over-drafted sometimes although I'd say my depression/anxiety is not severe. And are we twins or not Sue, my yesterday was kinda bad, too... You're so right about being good to oneself and slowing down -- and may I add, knowing when to stay away from something at least for a while... So, today I'm staying away from that book after a bad night having bad dreams probably because of it...Well, last night I wrote on the other thread about "tomorrow being another day" -- and today _is_ tomorrow, so I'll try to think about the good things in my life and smile at myself into the mirror Cherrie


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There was a study on depressions/fatigue using some natural methods that seem to help (I'm not depresive, but get the body fatigue without the mood issues and sometimes use this to feel better. I do not have it as a formal diagnosis but it is one of the possibilities for my fatigue).20 minutes of natural sunlight a day (or a light box if you live someplace where there is not a lot of light during parts of the year, or it is too cold to get out)20 minutes of light exercise like walking, preferably while you are out getting sunlight.These vitamins (which usually are not ones that typically cause diarrhea problems)Vitamin D 400 mgsSelenium 200 mgsB vitaminsI don't remember the ones off the top of my head, but a B-50 complex pill has all of them. (B vitamins at 50 mgs each that has folic acid in it as well)http://www.thebodyblues.com/ is a web site about it.K.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks Kathleen - thats very helpful.To be honest, I think my low mood tends to be connected to ovulation - when I "chart" bad days (and I'm lucky - I have so few) - they do seem to fall around mid-cycle. I was initially tested to see whether I'd hit the perimenopause - which I hadn't - was also checked for thyroid problems - but no - so I really do think its a chemical imbalance. I was just very weepy and on a short-fuse all day but I've had 2 pretty hectic days - just come in from Court - and seem to survive Mr Justice Whatisname OK.I'll have a look at that thread over a glass of red later - but better go and rustle up some tea for 2 lively 7 year olds.Thanks Cherrie too hun.Sue xxxx


----------

